# jobs



## CdCase123 (Nov 17, 2009)

for those of you that have jobs and hate them. tell us how and why you do.

i recently just got a new one. trying to save up more for international travel. its not bad. i just dont like the thought of memorizing a million different menu items and interacting with costumers. sweeping and cleaning and other bitch work is totally fine with me when im on the job. personally i like more redundant work; washing dishes; staring at a conveyor belt(although never had a factory job) One where i can be alone with my thoughts and away from people in a mind numbing setting. if i get fired from my current one for not being able to memorize food i think i will just head down to NOLA, where im assuming they have plenty of the kind of work described above (anybody know what its like this season? i was down there last year, got offered a dish washing job) anyways, rant away.


----------



## mkirby (Nov 17, 2009)

I work at Taco Time, and it's pretty fucking boring. I'm doing it because I want to vandwell, and need some money for the van in which to do that. 

Not planning on making a career out of it or anything. I'm quitting in a couple months when I've got some cash in the bank.


----------



## connerR (Nov 17, 2009)

I work at The Home Depot. Right now, I like it. The people I work with are pretty cool. But it's not something I could see myself doing for a long time. I'm basically just using this job to pay back my parents and save up some money for traveling next summer.


----------



## theodore kaczynski (Nov 17, 2009)

i actually own my own store over here,its great being my own boss but at the same time it can be a pain in the ass dealing with government departments etc.i think im a nice boss


----------



## Gypsybones (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm a mover, its just about one of the hardest jobs you can do that is constantly hard. 
I have to travel all over the country but its not really traveling, its just suburb to suburb and once you've been in one you've been in them all, the only thing that changes is the color of the grass.

it pays fairly well its hard so it keeps me from drinking, and since I'm going on a long hop for a few months I like to have a nice chunk in the bank because I'm a man ans I don't beg for anything I work for it.


----------



## smellyskelly (Nov 17, 2009)

i've been holding a restaurant job for the past 4 1/2 years, its love/hate with that job. they let me come and go as i please and work when i want to so thats pretty cool. 
my other job i have is a welding job in a UHAUL plant putting together trailers and like things, i hate that one .its an open shop, just has a roof and barbwire fenced walls.so when its cold, im cold. when it rains, i get rain blown on me from the wind. im only working that one to save a little an get some better gear.


----------



## Apples (Nov 17, 2009)

I love having money in my pocket. I've worked a lot of different jobs. The only one i've kept over the years is working as a camp counselor taking kids on trips through woods and fields. Its amazing how amazed they are by the smallest things and i love playing capture the flag. I do that one month a year.


----------



## tumtum (Nov 20, 2009)

i just got a job at a Toys R Us. it's a seasonal gig and it pays okay. enough for some new gear and rent for the winter.


----------



## crow (Nov 20, 2009)

Always interesting to know what people do for a paycheck.

People always look at me like I'm insane when I talk to them in the interview. I almost thought I might be crazy for a second but nah.. their the ones working for money they've already spent.
Personally, I can't even get a job. Not one that pays over the table at least.
I've always stuck to moving furniture, landscaping, and various odd jobs. 
And I make a decent amount of money online. Graphic Design and Web development. When I have regular access to a computer.

Welding at a UHAUL plant sounds interesting. 
Toys R us ..lmao


----------



## smellyskelly (Nov 20, 2009)

UHAUL is borinnnnng. but i do get to watch CSX all the time as a major yard is right up the street, you won't believe how many kids i see in the dusk hours in plain view, i always laugh and shake my head cause the langhorn yard has like 8 bulls every sunrise and sunset . & since its gettin cold, i pretty much cuddle my weld machine to stay warmer :]


----------



## Beegod Santana (Nov 21, 2009)

I'll only work jobs that meet my own specific requirements...

I must be outside
I must be able to smoke pot on the job
I must be making at least $10/hr cash or $14/hr on the books
I will not work for a corporation of any kind

I can get away with this because I know I'm a hard worker and have experience in a shit ton of random little skills. If I can't find anything meeting these requirements then I go busk, which half the time pays better anyway.

As far as I'm concerned if you work for any huge corperation at minimum wage then you've become someone's bitch.


----------



## theodore kaczynski (Nov 21, 2009)

Beegod Santana said:


> I'll only work jobs that meet my own specific requirements...
> 
> I must be outside
> I must be able to smoke pot on the job
> ...



love your conditions of work,fair play


----------



## Rash L (Nov 21, 2009)

I do body piercings (have for the last 8-9 years), either traveling to the customer or piercing out of the house.... tattoo studios are insanely dramatic.... I also work very very hard to get SSI disability money, which someday I hope they will give to me.


----------



## nick (Nov 21, 2009)

i work in animal rescue. love the work i do, taking care of, getting to know them, etc. but shelter politics play such a big role, gets so lame. 

long story short, i started in a small shelter, that was 100% animal minded. now i work at a place that has a reputation to uphold (seems to me). they just seem a lot more uptight. the "boss" makes a call over the phone, and we have to obey. even though this idea makes no sense, and is only put in place to make the humans life easier. said animal has it harder, but it works for someone who's never there.

also their ideas of no-kill are a bit contradictive.

it's the only type of work i'm willing to do, so i stick with it. whats shitty is that i work, to work. very little spending money. it all goes to rent, keeping my car up, and gas. but living in a situation i'm not willing or wanting to leave yet, i guess it works.

so i come home and drink. feel like a suburban 9-5er, that works their steady job awaiting a 12 pack in the fridge. minus the wife and kids (even though i got a girlfriend and 4 animals) i suppose i'm the same. only difference is that i won't go through the whole trying to find a job bit. as soon as this isn't smooth anymore, adios..if i can conjure it up to make it out


----------



## LovelyAcorns (Nov 22, 2009)

rememberusername said:


> Speaking of Home Depot, I did the most hypocritical thing today. I was in mid application online with home depot when a roommate said "didnt you partake in a Home Depot protest?" and I immediately thought... woah... how could I forget??!! Then I spent a hour drilling myself wondering if I am just a POS hypocrite for taking part in the two actions I did this summer. Do I really think Home Depot is bad? Do I really think clear cuts are wrong? Of course I do, but I suppose not passionately enough to remember working for Home Depot would be the total opposite than making a demo outside its store and telling people not to shop there until they remove a product they sell. Then I was thinking... what about these other Corporate jobs I applied for? Will I always forget about Patagonia, White Spotted Owls, Racism, Bigotry, Sexism, when Im looking for work?
> 
> I cant seem to get to the bottom line whether or not working at these places is morally worth it to me. I figure its a very personal question, its about how I feel about it. Honestly thought I see myself working anywhere just to make a paycheck.
> 
> ...



All work is shit, because capitalism is shit. And going with the "lesser evil" doesn't accomplish much. So you might as well just grit your teeth choose whatever job will get you the most resources. Actually, I'd -suggest- getting a job you hate, that way there is no guilt when you fuck your bosses over. Take the job at Whole Foods, rob the fuckers blind, then if they start to figure it out, try and start a wildcat strike or occupation. Try and view work as another platform for activity, not something that contradicts your other activities. 


Plus, we're all hypocrites. Unavoidable in this world, don't worry so much about it.


----------



## connerR (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't mind working because I'm getting something in return that I think is reasonable for the work I'm doing. I don't have any qualms with capitalism, though, and I'm treated very well at Home Depot. *shrug*


----------



## CdCase123 (Nov 22, 2009)

LovelyAcorns said:


> All work is shit, because capitalism is shit. And going with the "lesser evil" doesn't accomplish much. So you might as well just grit your teeth choose whatever job will get you the most resources. Actually, I'd -suggest- getting a job you hate, that way there is no guilt when you fuck your bosses over. Take the job at Whole Foods, rob the fuckers blind, then if they start to figure it out, try and start a wildcat strike or occupation. Try and view work as another platform for activity, not something that contradicts your other activities.
> 
> 
> Plus, we're all hypocrites. Unavoidable in this world, don't worry so much about it.





very well said. i agree




rememberusername said:


> I got a gig standing outside home depot with a "looking for work" it was three days of installing a residential sprinkler system, and I just dug and shoveled and planted a few things, layed sod and rock... at the end of those 3 days I was sooo beat, blisters, I sweated buckets, and my muscles were sore from never working physically like that...
> 
> I came home the happiest Ive been in a really long time. $10 an hour to feel good about yourself.. Thats the kind of thing I wish I could find more often, make enough money I feel comfortable with. Then stop
> 
> ...




the only thing changing from your revolutionary, change-the-world attitude is you. Chances are it will run sour with you over time, burn you out, make you bitter. ---------------------[Content Removed]-----------------


I am currently working for a corporation, not only that, but in food service! yes im a bitch. Me working there benefits me much more then its hurts them, or the system or anything bad, if i did not work there. Saving up enough money to travel to india where I can enjoy myself, my surroundings and even perhaps be able to "step outside" the current material network that frustrates me so much here. (but maybe not, ill see) Yea, works a bitch you pussy. deal with it. chances are you'll feel much better after putting up with a job in the long run then you would chasing the bottle in the long run. self-pity cycle. changing yourself is the most effective change. not the world. it will always be fucked, cause humans are fucked. its psychology. _the world is perfect, including your dissatisfaction with it, and your desire to change it_


----------



## iamwhatiam (Nov 23, 2009)

Beegod Santana said:


> I'll only work jobs that meet my own specific requirements...
> 
> I must be outside
> I must be able to smoke pot on the job
> ...



I agree 100% and i pretty much follow these guidelines as well as much as possible... lol...
over the years..i've usually played music on street corners while travelin thru the states (especially in smaller towns)... that or uh.."escorting" has always done me pretty well.
-----
the only things i really need to make money for is Lasik surgery cause my eyes are fucked. and for a live aboard sailboat, which i plan to accumulate after a couple years. after that, there's not really any reason i'd want to make another dollar that i can see...


----------



## Beegod Santana (Nov 23, 2009)

norplain said:


> very well said. i agree
> I am currently working for a corporation, not only that, but in food service! yes im a bitch. Me working there benefits me much more then its hurts them, or the system or anything bad, if i did not work there. Saving up enough money to travel to india where I can enjoy myself, my surroundings and even perhaps be able to "step outside" the current material network that frustrates me so much here. (but maybe not, ill see) Yea, works a bitch you pussy. deal with it. chances are you'll feel much better after putting up with a job in the long run then you would chasing the bottle in the long run. self-pity cycle. changing yourself is the most effective change. not the world. it will always be fucked, cause humans are fucked. its psychology. _the world is perfect, including your dissatisfaction with it, and your desire to change it_



Maybe I was a bit heavy handed with the whole bitch comment, maybe I should elaborate... Basically I feel that corporate minimum wage jobs prevent you from doing anything more than just exisiting in your current state. I've heard the "I'm just gonna work at (insert shitty corporate food joint) untill I have enough $ to (buy a car, land, go overseas ect..)" a million times and I feel 9 times outta 10 all that happens is the person ends up wasting any extra cash on escapes to help them deal with working at their shitty job. If you really do manage to save up and get your ass to india and back then I have nothing but respect for you, cause I doubt I could ever save up money that way. 

As far as work being a bitch... Quit your food job and go do rooofing 12 hrs a day for 30 days straight in 95+ degree heat and then we'll discuss who's the pussy.


----------

